# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Đệm cao su có giặt được không và giặt như thế nào?

## vietductct

Đệm cao su là một trong những loại đệm được liệt kê vào hàng cao cấp, bởi nó sở hữu nhiều tính năng ưu điểm nổi trội. Những thắc mắc của không ít người dùng đó là đệm cao su có giặt được không? 
Nếu giặt được thì giặt như thế nào đúng cách nhất, bởi có không ít trường hợp giặt đệm cao su mắc phải sai lầm sẽ gây tác động xấu tới chất lượng của đệm. Làm suy giảm tính năng của đệm, thậm chí nghiêm trọng hơn còn làm biến dạng đệm cao su của gia đình bạn. Do đó vấn đề này người dùng cần phải đặc biệt chú ý, hãy tìm hiểu qua bài viết sau đây. 
Tại sao cần phải vệ sinh, làm sạch đệm cao su 
Đây là một dòng đệm cao cấp với chất lượng tuyệt vời, mang lại cảm giác êm ái cho người dùng khi nằm ngủ. Khi dùng đệm cao su người dùng sẽ  không gặp phải tình trạng đau nhức mỏi lưng, bởi độ đàn hồi tối ưu của đệm. Không những thế còn luôn được duy trì như hình dáng ban đầu, không gây hiện tượng biến dạng hay xẹp lún đệm. 
Tuy nhiên, trong quá trình sử dụng đệm, thì việc không thể tránh khỏi đó là đệm sẽ gặp phải một số vấn đề như bụi bẩn từ không khí, các vết bẩn do nguyên nhân chủ quan trong khi sử dụng. Điều cần thiết phải làm lúc này đó là vệ sinh đệm cao su nhanh chóng, nếu để lâu sẽ phát sinh vi khuẩn, nấm mốc gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của người dùng. 
Có giặt đệm cao su được không? 
Sau khi đệm cao su gặp phải các vết bẩn, có khá nhiều người mắc phải sai lầm đó là đem đệm đi giặt trực tiếp với nước và xà phòng, rồi mang đệm đi phơi khô dưới trời nắng. Việc này là hoàn toàn sai lầm, gây hại cho đệm, không những không có tác dụng làm sạch đệm mà còn khiến cho bề mặt đệm bị chai cứng cứng, suy giảm độ đàn hồi. 
Đệm cao su hoàn toàn có thể giặt được, tuy nhiên không phải giặt bằng cách làm thông thường như giặt quần áo, mà phải được thực hiện với cách riêng biệt, nhằm bảo vệ an toàn cho tấm đệm của người dùng. 
Xử lý các loại vết bẩn thông thường trên đệm 
Người dùng cần lưu ý khi vệ sinh đệm cao su thì không thể xả nước trực tiếp vào đệm cao su giống như giặt quần áo thông thường mà cần phải dùng cách riêng để loại bỏ những vết bẩn này. Việc đầu tiên người dùng cần làm đó là dùng nước pha loãng với một chút bột giặt, rồi dùng khăn bông sạch thấm nước chà lên vết bẩn xuất hiện trên bề mặt của chiếc đệm cao su. Chỉ nên lau nhẹ nhàng chứ không được lau quá mạnh sẽ khiến cho đệm bị rách.
Sau khi đã loại bỏ được các loại vết bẩn này thì hãy dùng quạt sấy khô nước, tuyệt đối không nằm khi đệm vẫn còn ướt vì sẽ bị ẩm mốc hoặc suy giảm độ đàn hồi của đệm. Không nên sử dụng những chất có tính tẩy mạnh hoặc ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng đệm như xăng, dầu,…
Đa phần những chiếc đệm cao su trên thị trường hiện nay đều được tích hợp hệ thống lỗ thoáng khí trên khắp bề mặt tấm đệm, và trong suốt thời gian sử dụng những bụi bẩn sẽ rất thường hay tích tụ trong khu vực này. Chính vì vì thế bạn cần thực hiện công việc vệ sinh định kỳ chiếc đệm này từ 4 – 6 tháng một lần để loại bỏ bụi bẩn. Tiến hành phải tháo rời áo bọc đệm ra sau đó dùng máy hút bụi để hút sạch các loại bụi bẩn có trên bề mặt đệm. Lưu ý không dược dùng các vật sắc nhọn để chọc vào bề mặt đệm sẽ gây hỏng bề mặt đệm.
Với những vết ố, vết bẩn trên đệm, bạn nên nhúng khăn bông vào ít nước pha xà phòng loãng, cọ sạch trên bề mặt đệm rồi đem phơi dưới nơi có mái che, thoáng gió cho khô.
Nếu vô tình làm đổ đồ ăn thức uống như đánh đổ đổ sô cô la lỏng thì việc đầu tiên là hãy để cho nó khô, sau đó dùng dao cạo đi càng nhiều càng tốt. Tiếp théo cho một ít nước lau sàn vào bàn chải và chà nhẹ khu vực có vết bẩn, tránh làm lây lan tới các vùng đệm xung quanh. Cuối cùng sử dụng một miếng xốp ướt lau sạch lượng xà phòng còn sót lại. 
Với các vết bẩn là vết máu hay nước tiểu, bạn có thể làm sạch bằng dung dịch ôxy già, sau đó phơi khô hoặc làm khô bằng máy hút bụi, máy sấy hoặc quạt điện. 
Thông thường ở những chiếc đệm cao su đều được trang bị khả năng kháng khuẩn và khử mùi hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, sau một thời gian dài sử dụng chắc chắn đệm cũng sẽ gặp phải những mùi hôi khó chịu. Đây chính là là vấn đề gây khó chịu nhất đối với người dùng, bởi nó ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ của họ.
Để xử lý trường hợp này bạn hãy sử dụng bột soda hòa với nước, sau đó vẩy nước này lên đệm và để trong vòng 30 phút. Tiếp đó là làm khô bằng máy hút bụi. Cuối cùng là sử dụng một chiếc khăn mềm sạch, nhúng vào nước sau đó vắt thật khô để lên bề mặt đệm, nó sẽ có tác dụng hút sạch mọi loại bụi bẩn một cách tự nhiên và nhanh chóng. 
Nên tìm kiếm những khu vực thông thoáng, có gió tự nhiên để phơi đệm và loại bỏ mùi hôi hiệu quả. Lưu ý không phơi đệm ở những vị trí ánh sáng mặt trời chiếu trực tiếp, sức nóng của mặt trời sẽ làm cao su bị co lại, khiến tuổi thọ của sản phẩm bị giảm sút.
Một số vấn đề khác cần lưu ý khi vệ sinh nệm cao su
Trong quá trình sử dụng nệm cao su, ngoài việc thường xuyên vệ sinh thì các bạn nên sử dụng ga bọc nệm cho sản phẩm, để hạn chế tối đa những tác động của vi khuẩn, mầm bệnh làm hư hỏng ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của sản phẩm.
Tuyệt đối không nằm trực tiếp lên đệm cao su mà không có ga bao phủ, nếu không những vi khuẩn, da chết và bụi bẩn trong da sẽ thấm vào tấm đệm cao su, gây nên những vấn đề về hô hấp, hoặc làn da của người sử dụng. 
Nguồn: vesinhdem.vn

----------

